# need help dating a stanley brace



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

So as the title says I need help on dating a Stanley brace. I have searched the net and cant find any info on it. Also I am looking for a extra set of jaws, one of them is out of shape and kind of messed up looking. It is stamped Stanley the on the other side no.955-10in and it has a ratcheting mechanism. the chuck isn't straight its is bell shaped. Any help would be appreciated and thanks for reading and commenting if you do.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Try here:

http://lumberjocks.com/WayneC/blog/38126

Or here:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27861

The blog by Wayne may have the answer in the original posting but if you cant find it there id say pose the question in the drill thread. Plenty of smart fellas over there with enough knowledge to date your brace.


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

According to "Stanley tools: guide to identity and value" It was made from 1905-1932 and came in 8, 10, and 12 sweep, hardwood handles, nickeled or polished.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks no help in the blog and I will wait on adding to the thread.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Deycart


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Buy it some flowers and tell it nice things….
(sorry)


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

my wife has given my the no go look on buying a copy of that book.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hmmmm, I must misinterpret things a lot.

I read the title and thought, "Wow, I had a hard time dating women when I was young, and this guy is really bad off, He can't even get a chunk of steel to date him."

(Sorry, my mind works in mysterious ways).


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks jocks but I have no problems in the dating department. I have a smile that is worth a million.


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

Every now and again the book comes up on ebay for a reasonable amount.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

> Thanks jocks but I have no problems in the dating department. I have a smile that is worth a million.
> 
> - diverlloyd


And nice tall pointy ears as well…haha


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes that is sugar bear in my profile pic everyone loves the sugar bear


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sugar bear is Awesome!


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah she is one of the best dogs I have had. And likes hanging out in the shop with me


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Happen to have a Stanley VICTOR 8"









Handles are Rosewood. Model No. 935









Cleaned up nicely, too


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Bandit mine looks like that but bass 955 stamped. I looked on eBay for on for parts but it seems a 955 hasn't come up for sale on there. I don't know what the difference in the models are or if the jaws are interchangeable so if anyone knows please let me know.


----------

